

ArmorText (Beta) - Military grade encryption for your text messages - iniasybbob
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.Gryphn.mms
Military grade encryption for your text messages that even the carriers can't get past. ArmorText secures your text messages with military grade encryption allowing you send and receive sensitive information on your android device.<p>Features:<p>- Disable Forwarding of your messages
- Disable Saving of your messages and any content (pictures, videos, text) sent
- Encrypt your messages on device and in transit
- One touch security
- Secure and Insecure messaging all in one place
- Smart Predict encryption automatically switches encryption on/off based on the the encryption of the last message sent. This way conversations stay secure until you decide otherwise.<p>Getting Started:<p>After downloading, the app will ask for permission to connect to the Cloud. This is so you can retrieve your friends information (public key) in order to send them an encrypted message. We also use push notifications to keep you updated if they decide to change their information.<p>At the keypad screen, type in the numeric password you want to use (used to secure your messages while they are on the phone) and hit “OK.” A notification will ask you to enter the password a second time to confirm. Please do so and hit “OK” again.
The app will then import all your old messages automatically so that you don’t miss a beat with your friends.<p>Sending an Encrypted Message:<p>When composing a new message (after tapping the green +Message button) just tap the lock icon in the upper right hand corner to turn security on (green = secure) and hit send.<p>FAQ:<p>Q: My friends can’t download the encrypted message I sent?<p>A: Try going into the settings and clearing your public keys. This will force the app to pull your friends latest key. Then go ahead and try to resend.
____<p>Q: I tried to send an encrypted message to a friend but it says “Unable to send secure message, recipient must have ArmorText installed”<p>A: Sorry about that. ArmorText will only send secure messages to users who also have the app installed, this way we can make sure the user is able to decode the message you sent
____<p>Q: The app Crashed/Force Closed on me.<p>A: We’re REALLY sorry about that. Our mission is to provide you with the best user experience possible. Unfortunately, we can’t fix bugs we don’t know about. So, if the application gives you the option to report the crash we would appreciate you doing so.<p>____<p>Q: Why aren’t the messages showing up in my other SMS apps?<p>A: This is a setting in ArmorText. To turn it off navigate to the settings page (menu button &#62; settings) and un-check “Disable Other Sms Apps.”<p>____<p>Q: My question wasn’t answered here.<p>A: We’re working on a more comprehensive FAQ section with a forum on our website, www.gryphn.co. Please check back periodically or sign up to receive updates.
======
sj4nz
<http://www.philzimmermann.com/EN/essays/SnakeOil.html>

------
waitwhat
My favourite bit is where the developer reviews his own product.

------
logjam
"Military grade encryption" is too vague. I looked at the app's market page,
and searched the developer site in vain for details about exactly which
encryption scheme is used.

